# HSE work in the middle east



## charlie.s (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi 

I am a young (25yrs old) london based HSE advisor with 5 years experience on construction and transport (london underground) projects with 3 years prior experience as a bricklayer. I am very interested in working in the middle east and would like to hear from people in the same industry, I don't have a degree but have nebosh general, construction and fire certificates, I have also started my nebosh diploma, would this coupled with my experience stand me in good stead of finding work or are companies after more? do you think my age could prove a hindrance in the search for work in this sector?

Any help appreciated 

Thanks 

Charlie


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Charlie, first there's no call for bricklayers so forget a job in that line.

OH&S is taken increasingly seriously and NEBOSH is highly regarded. Many companies insist that their safety people are qualified and many also insist that their sub-contractors have qualified safety personnel.

I don't think your age will be a problem, it's more about experience and qualifications.


----------



## charlie.s (Jul 14, 2010)

I appreciate there is no calling for bricklayers out there, in all honesty three years was enough on the tools for me! The reason I added it was to show I had previous experience on construction sites. 

Seabee do you work in a health and safety role or alongside HSE personnel? 

If so from your experience do you find health and safety personnel have roughly 4 or 5 years experience and my level of qualifications or do you find people have more experience and higher qualifications? I'm very unsure as a few people have told me there is work for advisors in my position, but as I scan recruitment sites it seems alot of job specifications ask for engineering and construction degree's to accompany nebosh certification.

Am I right in thinking the reason for a degree satisfies certain visa requirements for these roles, or is it more of a company requirement would you say? 

Thanks


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

My wife's company is in the OH&S training business, NEBOSH, IOSH etc.

She says that you have both relevant experience as well as NEBOSH Certificate and have started in the Diploma which puts you at an advantage against many other candidates.

As an example, a 28 yr old Brit recently got himself a job in a multi national organization as QHSE manager. He has the NEBOSH Certificate and about 7 yrs HSE experience. He found the job on the internet. The big difference is that he is in Dubai and was available for interviews. Unless you are here and available for interviews it will be almost impossible to get a job. The idea is to try to set up companies to visit and then come on a visit /holiday - you can call more companies while you're here too, to see if they have an opening.

As with everything else, timing and luck plays a key part in whether you get a job quickly or not. You also need to know how to present yourself at interview. 

When the downturn hit Dubai companies, like those elsewhere, cut back and things like safety departments were cut. It's gradually picking up now though and some hiring has begun.

It's not really a visa issue, although for certain positions Immigration is asking for qualifications so it all helps.


----------



## charlie.s (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks seabee, very helpful.


----------



## halo28 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi ya

I am HSE Manager in Abu Dhabi for a major engineering company and thought I would try to help with a little insight.

I think predominantly you need to ask yourself the question why you want to move here. If it's to ensure good safety your probably wasting your time. It is very difficult to enforce the regulations in both of the main emirates and I must tell you being from London myself it was huge culture shock how bad it can actually be. Sites here are nothing like they are in London. A majority of companies will ask for degrees however you may be lucky with just the diploma you just have to find the right company.

I got headhunted for my job from the UK so maybe better putting a few posts on IOSH to get you noticed. Be warned the buckets of cash days are gone!! So try to make sure you get a good deal cause it can be expensive to live here.

If you decide to come out here on the upside it's a great place to live and a lot of fun should you meet the right people etc.

Hope that helps.


----------

